

New Bitcoin exchange in the Philippines could set the stage for wider adoption - jamesflorentino
http://www.techinasia.com/bitcoin-exchange-philippines-set-stage-wider-adoption-currency/

======
tonypace
This is a good use case for Bitcoin. But I think the bits about being able to
cash out from hundreds of Bank of the Phillipine Islands branches and the part
about disintermediating the banks' role as middlemen are directly
contradictary. If this gets any traction I suspect China type rules won't take
long in arriving.

------
pinoyyid
An exchange set up by an anonymous legal entity, with no physical presence or
accountability, and without approval from Bangko Sentral ng Pilipinas.
Chancers like this are more likely to discredit and kill Bitcoin than
promulgate its mainstream acceptance.

~~~
fimp
How are they anonymous?
[https://buybitcoin.ph/about](https://buybitcoin.ph/about)

